# 53mm - Sage DTP size - tamper available (hope this is ok?)



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just bought a new tamper for my Sage DTP, but decided to go for something darker.

Here it is. Hope I havent broken any forum rules









https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?45657-53mm-tamper-fits-Sage-DTP&p=614691#post614691


----------

